# feeding video



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

it's up to all of you to decide







what my 3 inch sanchezi will be devouring in the video.

the most requested - will be in the video









it's sunday 9-7-09 i will give this post till friday 9-11-09 then see what the most requested food turns out to be


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

i wouldn't risk minnows IMO.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Whatever, man...with a 3" sanchezi, I'm sure it will be brutal!!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Another Sanchezi :laugh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

A big arse worm


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Get an Oscar , One of those Orange and Black ones..
Shouldnt cost more then $10 Canadian at around that same size if not smaller.

IMO , Less Live food More Dead food with Pellets and Vitachem.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

what is this a spectator sport now?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

My Birthday is 09-09-09 .... So how about You feed It that Oscar as a present for me haha


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Oscar sounds good!!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I think an Oscar would own the p


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

feed it carrots









or an oscar :why:


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

How about actually feeding and caring for him in the best way suited for a piranha that size?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

SERRAPYGO said:


> How about actually feeding and caring for him in the best way suited for a piranha that size?


if this was face book, id hit the "like this" option.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

you guys are ridicules, this was not intended to be a torture video. be realistic and pick something it can consume not torture


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

realistic and cant torture...hmm...

what about a nice....frozen, but thawd....Silverside!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dawgz said:


> realistic and cant torture...hmm...
> 
> what about a nice....frozen, but thawd....Silverside!


Sounds good to me


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What about leeches?


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

crickets? never seen those.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

i'm asking you guys to choose what food my sanchezi will eat in the video. 
what would you like to see him eat ?

so far there's-

crickets (this would be a first time for me if he eats them)

Silverside (though i don't know what this is or if i can buy it around here)

leeches (i know i cant get these)

i will feed live fish but they must be small like neon tetras, rosy reds and such


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah, why not just stick with frozen/fresh (non-live) food? if you care about the health and welfare of you're fish then i'm sure you would make you're own decision. Or are you just wanting to feed it a feeder as a treat or something?

I've only ever fed my sanch live once, i wasnt glad i did it afterwards, made a huge mess and after all isnt the most nutritional meal for him!! but i guess i was just curious, never again though. Go with some nice chunky cod fillet or a silverside or something as stated.


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

feed it a capybara


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

Your finger!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I want to see your Sanchezi eat pellets !


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

fury said:


> i'm asking you guys to choose what food my sanchezi will eat in the video.
> what would you like to see him eat ?
> 
> so far there's-
> ...


Where in Jersey are u? there are PLENTY of places that sell Silversides. Go to a pet store and ask for frozen silversides. Any decent shop should have it, petco even carries them.


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ya i can name 100 of stores that sell them in Nj


----------

